# Fresh root/cm10.1 install, can't get passed setup wizard force closing



## kellymcq (Jun 19, 2013)

I finally decided to root my phone and flash CM10.1. I researched it for about a day and the process seemed pretty straight forward. I made it through everything, finally installed CM10.1, used the gapps that GooManager(?) told me to use. I go ahead with the flashing, back everything up and click flash. CM installs fine. I go to smoke a cigarette while the process is going (the backup seemed lengthy) so when I come back my phone is turned off. I turn it on, see the CM loading, and get excited. Then i get the message com.google.process.gapps has stopped, when I hit OK, it says Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped working over and over and over. I know that I need a new gapps but I have no idea how to get it onto my SD card and then overwrite the old gapps. Any help would be appreciated, because I currently have an unusable phone. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kellymcq (Jun 19, 2013)

I also forgot to mention that when I go into Team Win Recovery Project 2.5 and hit restore there is nothing there? I spent about 10 minutes backing everything up. I watched my phone back up system and data and everything, why is it not showing up in the restore feature?


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

What phone is this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

